# what is your favorite conditioner?



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi-
I was going to try a few threads to help some of the newer owners (me included) that have not yet gone through all the shampoos/conditioners. 

please tell the following.

Which products?

What type(s) of coat on your Hav?


you like the results?

Why?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter has more of a silk coat, but the white areas are a little bit of a blend of cottony/silky. I find more mats in the white hairs on Dexter.

I am currently using -

*Shampoo* - Crown Royale Biovite OB Shampoo

*Also use *- EZ Groom Crystal White Shampoo (for feet mainly) - Dexter has white feet.

*Conditioner *- Crown Royale Condition Plus

*Then*.....Once I towel hug Dexter after the bath, I often spray lightly with EQyess Premier Natural Botanical Pet Rehydrant Spray

*And*.... For everyday combing, I am misting lightly with Isle of Dogs No# 62 Evening Primrose Oil - which I do not like the smell of....at least it does not linger on Dexter very much.

I have been using the above for about 2 months, which Dexter gets a bath 7 - 10 days.

I bought the 16 oz. sizes and I think I have only used a 1/3 of the products so far. I do not dilute the products. And......................there is NO WAY..........that Dexter will be able to keep a product on him more than a minute or so. I do not think I have the patience to wait, if you want to know the truth!

I do want to try the Plum stuff everyone is talking about.

I really need to use up some of this stuff! I am game for trying anything, until I find something that I really love. I want something that has a beautiful smell to it and it lingers around for awhile, without being overly powerful in smell.

But, I also believe in a good diet for a good coat.

Feeding - I have been feeding "Solid Gold" Hund -N- Flocken, made with Lamb and a small spoonful of the stew I make.

That's enough of my rambling....


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Never heard of crown Royale through the forums?
Does it help with the frizzies-poofiness on the cotton?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It is in the threads somewhere, because that's how I decided to try to Crown Royale products....along with my other stuff. This forum can be expensive sometimes...

Now, Dexter is always very puffy after bathing, which I really do not like....which is probably my fault since I do not dry him like professional groomers...I am thinking to keep the white poofy hair manageable is the misting each day while grooming. 

I actually like Dexter's hair a few days after bathing because the hair lays down better. But............I LOVE after bathing because Dexter is so soft!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

We recently started using Isle of Dogs #10 shampoo and #51 conditioner due to the information on this forum. We love these products. Their fur is so soft it is like down! and the brush just glides through their hair (for the first 4 or 5 days anyway, until they start to get a bit dirty again). We also really like the scent - not too strong, but we think, yummy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

IOD is next to try; I haven't even opened it from the package yet, today is bath day or tomorrow. I wanted to use up some more of the Crown Royale product first.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Today bath day for Dexter 

No#10 IOD Shampoo...I will probably alternate #12 

No#51 IOD Conditioner

Still used my White Stuff for the feet, chest area, belly area.

Sprayed lightly with EQss Rehydrant Spray prior to drying and misting a little after drying.

Shampoo x 2 this time. Dried longer. Dexter looks beautiful and sooooooooooooooooo soft and poofed out! Combed while drying, brushed while drying. Dexter tolerated the drying so much better today. He looks out the window to occupy his time while I am waving a dryer at him.

Sorry...........no pictures! Dexter pictures look best outside and it is very windy can cool outside (That's my excuse and I am sticking with it).


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Brody has a thick silky, wavy coat. Matted horribly til he was well past 2, but I hope the worst of coat blowing is finally over. I used to comb mats almost every day, now I can just spot check and comb thoroughly every 3-4 days.
I use Pantene Blonde Expressions shampoo and Bark2Basics DMat conditioner (which my groomer uses). I've tried a number of other conditioners, but this is the BEST for his coat. I get it by the gallon on line (very reasonable, a gallon lasts a long time) and I would recommend it. He smells and feels great after a bath. ( I do bathe once every 7-10 days - he's a country dog and gets dirty outside!)


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

The best I've ever used:
Plush Puppy conditioning shampoo
Plush puppy conditioner for long, soft hair
Pure Paws silk conditioner in jar.
Carole


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Of all the dogs I've had, I have found that there seems to be a different combination that works best for each individual; however, all of my dogs have done well with Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo and Coat Handler Conditioner. Those two work well with every coat type I've had so far.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Of all the dogs I've had, I have found that there seems to be a different combination that works best for each individual; however, all of my dogs have done well with Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo and Coat Handler Conditioner. Those two work well with every coat type I've had so far.


Yep, that's the combo that works best for Tori's coat.

Thank you, Kimberly, for recommending those products to me "way back when"  :hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Me, too, Kimberly and others who then told me about that combo. Thank you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie & Sheri, that's great to read!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I shampoo with Pantene Silk, condition with Isle of Dogs #51. When brushing I use coat handlers leave in conditioner. My dogs hair is silky and this works well for all.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> The best I've ever used:
> Plush Puppy conditioning shampoo
> Plush puppy conditioner for long, soft hair
> Pure Paws silk conditioner in jar.
> Carole


I like this as well.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Carole and Kathy, How do you use "Pure Paws silk conditioner in jar?"


----------



## leadie (Sep 4, 2009)

I love the Kiehl's brand dog conditioner - my puppy has a very silky coat and it makes her hair so shiny, and it combs out easily and feels good. Also smells good.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Isle of Dogs Nutrient Mask conditioner following Isle of Dogs #10 shampoo. Trying to find something that worked equally well on two entirely different coats, this has been the best combination for us (SO FAR). I have not found an IOD grooming spray that I have liked to date but I am liking EQyss Avocado Mist very much (through suggestions/recommendations here).


----------



## DaisyMazy (Dec 18, 2009)

I use IOD puppy shampoo, condition with IOD no 51 and use IOD leave in spray when brushing.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Carole and Kathy, How do you use "Pure Paws silk conditioner in jar?"


You take a gob into your palm and rub your hands together, then work it through the coat - let sit for a couple of minutes and then rinse. If you have a coat that needs a deeper conditioning, you apply as described and wrap the coat with a warm towel, then rinse.

Kathy


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Do you use it in addition to the other conditioner? Or instead of? Or just when their coat is dryer?

Tucker's hair has been getting pretty dry with the heat on, and once I move to Idaho I'm thinking it will REALLY get dry. I'm wondering if this might be good to try.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Do you use it in addition to the other conditioner? Or instead of? Or just when their coat is dryer?
> 
> Tucker's hair has been getting pretty dry with the heat on, and once I move to Idaho I'm thinking it will REALLY get dry. I'm wondering if this might be good to try.


Yes, I use it in addition to the other conditioner, mostly during the winter though. This is also a time of year I add salmon oil to their diet. (when I remember to do it that is!!!) LOL


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy said:


> You take a gob into your palm and rub your hands together, then work it through the coat - let sit for a couple of minutes and then rinse. If you have a coat that needs a deeper conditioning, you apply as described and wrap the coat with a warm towel, then rinse.
> 
> Kathy


Another thank you....learn something new every day.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, like Kathy said, LOL
Carole


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Is it this one, last one on the left in a jar?

http://www.showdogstore.com/pure-paws.aspx


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes Shari, that's the one! And I paid $21.95 at the dog show. 
Carole


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Is it this one, last one on the left in a jar?
> 
> http://www.showdogstore.com/pure-paws.aspx


Sheri,
It's this one. let me know if this link doesn't work.

http://www.showdogstore.com/pure-paws-ultra-silk-cream-conditioner.aspx


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Thanks!


Our pleasure! Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> Yes Shari, that's the one! And I paid $21.95 at the dog show.
> Carole


This one? Pure Paws - Powder Chalk in a Jar, 5 Colors


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Or this one? Pure Paws - Ultra Silk Cream Conditioner, 8 oz


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sharlene, Kathy's post #28 has the link to the exact one, it's the Silk one.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> This one? Pure Paws - Powder Chalk in a Jar, 5 Colors


...good heavens you ladies.. pardon.. are nuts! lol. I can't spend 20 bucks on my own shampoo and conditioner let alone my dogs.

I got some 'good stuff' when I first got capote. Turns out the cheap off the shelf stuff at petsmart actually works just as good if not better than the expensive stuff. I get a whitening shampoo because of Capote's white fur.. and I usually pour a lot on (just for the sake of sanity and trying to get them done.. they don't like baths) ...as long as it suds well, smells good, and whitens I'm happy.. the dirt in the tub seems to tell a lot.

As far as conditioner I have an economy sized bottle of Main & Tail (horse conditioner) that works great on them and makes them smell gorgeous afterwards. ...and it only costs 5 bucks. I comb them out when they're wet then blowdry and they're good to go. They smell fresh and pretty for about a week and a half. No expensive stuff for me!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Sharlene, Kathy's post #28 has the link to the exact one, it's the Silk one.


Thank you Sheri :redface: I was looking for a "jar" and that was the first one I saw....:redface: :redface: I didn't think it could be the chalk. (Could use some of that right now though. All this rain !!! and Bentley did another RLH in the red mud this morning. By 7:30 a.m. he has already had a bath and now I have to get the red mud off my sweater and jeans).


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yikes Sharlene, a bath by 7:30 AM! You go girl!
Carole


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> Yikes Sharlene, a bath by 7:30 AM! You go girl!
> Carole


It was not by choice Carole. About the last thing I wanted to do bright and early on a Monday morning....the aftermath of tons of rain and southern red clay.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Mindy, I'm with you - I don't spend much on Brody's products and he looks and feels great! Fortunately my groomer recommended Bark2Basics which is terrific and affordable.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

We do inexpensive here in Illinois also. I use Tropiclean Puppy shampoo that is hypoallergenic, soap free and oatmeal enriched. (ordered online at Petco.com for $8) Then I use Hydro-Surge Dermasilk conditioner that I get at Walmart for $6. They both smell great and both puppies feel soft and no tangles or matting problems as we dry. I always get compliments on how shiny Maddux's coat is and my groomer always tells me that I do a great job with them at home in between visits.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I dunno what mine is called.. it has a pic of a westie on it and it smells like coconut..lol.. that's all I remember..


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, so I tried the mane n tail cond on Harry this evening, I figured for 5 bucks, and I was at walmart anyway that I would give it a try. 
It is very thick which made me hopeful, but while I was rinsing it I could tell that I don't think I am going to like it once he is dry, compared to coat handlers, but we'll see.

When I use Coat handlers even during rinsing the ends of the hair don't tangle while I run my fingers through rinsing....so far I have not found another conditioner which is the same, not to mention lasts long term for tangles.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

The smell is very nice, but the frizz is not, and it is NOT as good as coat handler for his cotton, IMO. 
So, I am looking to try Isle, pure and plum....
Not sure which first, but Isle have travel size kit and so does pure, but plum isn't too badly priced.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Sheri,
> It's this one. let me know if this link doesn't work.
> 
> http://www.showdogstore.com/pure-paws-ultra-silk-cream-conditioner.aspx


Oh goodness. I have been inspired to go shopping... and I was doing so good for so long!


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

The smell didn't last, and I slready can't wait to give him a bath because he looks bad, not really matting too much though...


----------

